# In case I thought it was just a coincidence !



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

So I kicked a$$ on tips Friday and Saturday (relatively speaking) making $90 cash... a $20, two $10's, a bunch of $5's and the rest $1's.
Then, late Saturday night, my dual USB charger broke, and my tablet died 

Sunday, I had to just plug the phone straight into my only USB outlet.... and in spite of the fact that I took a lot of rides Sunday, and did very well with my fares, I got $ 0 in tips  Granted, for whatever reason, I had a large number of riders want to ride in the front seat, so they would not have seen the tablet anyway. {really want to get a second tablet for the dash}

Anyway, I ordered another high powered 3 outlet USB adapter, 2 day delivery, so I will be back in business by Thurs 
Oh, and updated my one "pretty loud, in your face" tip image (out of the 75 images or so on my slideshow) with two, just a bit more subtle, classier tip images...

It wont let me add the second one... not even in a reply to this ? Keeps saying its too large, even though its smaller than this one ? Whatever...


----------

